# GIMP raw question



## overparduffer (Aug 16, 2008)

Is there a raw plugin for Gimp that works with a Sony A200?  I tried ufraw0.13 but it won't open the images correctly.  Very frustrating... I can see the thumbnails but when I go to open them it's nothing but garbage.


----------



## tkaat (Aug 16, 2008)

UFRAW It supports all the major RAW formats

I personally don't love it but does it alright job 
It is easy to use also 
A little confusing interface
A lot of formats to save as (DNG, TIFF, JPEG)

on a scale of 1-10 it would be a 5.5 for me


----------



## overparduffer (Aug 16, 2008)

That's what I already installed and it doesn't work.  When I look at the list of supported cameras, it includes the Sony A100 and A700 but not the A200.


----------



## tkaat (Aug 16, 2008)

umm so do you just want a free converter or an editor
if just a converter try this http://www.downloadsource.net/220/IrfanView-PlugIns/
(you would need infranview and I would not be able to tell you what this does, never tried it)


----------



## overparduffer (Aug 16, 2008)

I have the free converter that came with the camera.  Was hoping to find an editor and not have to spend $80 for Photoshop Elements.


----------



## tkaat (Aug 16, 2008)

I found this (http://www.rawtherapee.com/?) and they said that it does support the A200 (note just if you didn't know minolta makes Sony cameras apperantly) for free and *this one is an RAW editor

*I would suggest that if you want to work on your RAW photos that you convert them to another RAW format (yes it does sound time consuming but it's free) 
If you go here you can download the free adobe DNG converter which they say works in .ARW files


----------



## overparduffer (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for your help.


----------

